# 3 LIMITS OF WHITES 2/18/10



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

:doowapstaTook Ted Price with Legacy Outfitters this morning to see if we could find some whites. We caught a little more than 50 this morning and Ted had to leave by noon so I took him back to the boat ramp and got some lunch. Was talkin to a young man about fishin and he ask if I would take him out. I thought since I was already at the lake I should take him. After I finished eatting we went to look for some more whites and it took almost 2 hours and we had caught more than 50 really large whites. We only kept 25 for him and released the others. Also when I took Ted we did not keep 2 limits, we released a lot of the fish for another day. I may have to rest a day or two. My arm is gettin tired. LOL !!!


----------



## MALyak25 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great job matt again. My dad and I are planning to go out tomo. in the yaks. Thanks for the reports

Mitchell


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What this "Got Fish"? Are you advertising for "fishing with the stars"? LOL. 
WTG Matt, you brought them out the woodwork on that last post, 1,999 hits in less than a day? Might be a record!


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

thats another nice limit out there Matt, thanks for the report, looks like the same area as yesterdays picture


----------



## preacher (Mar 24, 2007)

*Great job*

Way to slay'em Matt, hope you guys had alot of fun.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

How did you get the boat in the exact same location for the pictures as on 2/17?? His head is by the same tree.

Great catch!


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Nice mess of fish! -Roach


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

WTG buddy!:cheers: I love the "Got Fish" pin. Might be a good luck charm? Nah you just have mad fish finding skills. Saturday will not get here fast enough!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BTW, that is a fine looking white your buddy is holding up. Really deep body.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

looks like creek X is still in business. "great catch"


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Matt!! 

Looks like I need to shave off this stubble and get after it. LOL


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful Whites. Great job.....Maybe you left a few for the rest of us....LOL


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

good job matt! at least somebody is on them


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

GJ matt fish do look good. No matter where you catch em LOL


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks icdeez, it has been good to get back on the water again. I took salth2oassassin out today and we limited out on whites. He was really excited.

Matt


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Thanks icdeez, it has been good to get back on the water again. I took salth2oassassin out today and we limited out on whites. He was really excited.
> 
> Matt


Dang Matt, nice job! I wish I could fish during the week like you. It's always easier to catch a boat load of fish when you don't have to share them with 1000 other people!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

My weekday fishin may be over with soon. I just got a call about a new job and will be going next week for an interview. I thought I had a full time job a few months ago but it was temp. I do like to fish but I need a full time job and I will fish on weekends like most people.

Matt


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> My weekday fishin may be over with soon. I just got a call about a new job and will be going next week for an interview. I thought I had a full time job a few months ago but it was temp. I do like to fish but I need a full time job and I will fish on weekends like most people.
> 
> WORK IS THE CURSE OF THE FISHING CLASS. Good luck on the job interview.


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

Thats good news Matt. Hope you land that job.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

lepaul37 said:


> Thats good news Matt. Hope you land that job.


X2 -- Good luck with the interview.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Most of us have got to have a job in order to sustain our bad habits...wishing you well on the interview, so you can sustain your fishing addiction...
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm the young man that you were talking to and took out to catch his limit.

Matt wanted to tell you "Thanks" again, was a great time. I was laughing the whole time. And yes to ever 4 or 5 of Matt's fish, I would catch 1.

Matt = Fishing Machine

Thanks for all the tips! Well have to do it again sometime!
Gerald


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Matt, Caught 26 nice size white bass... going back tomorrow morning... it's additive*


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Hey, WD looking forward to Tuesday! My wrist is sore from cranking fish today, but we're going back in the morning! . First white bass CT ever caught. *


----------

